# This site for Controllers



## Harold in CR (Sep 8, 2008)

Maybe this is old info for y'all, but, I've been looking for affordable alternatives for building an EV. Found an outfit on ebay, that sells used-tested-guaranteed controllers from golf cars, etc. Price for an Alltrax, for example 72V DC 600 amps, $680.00, with possible 15% cash back ???

Some other makes and models, but, I have to go, for now. 

Maybe someone knows about this outfit, or, this might help others to save a few $$$. ???


----------



## order99 (Sep 8, 2008)

The big questions are:

What kind of warrantee and for how long?

More importantly, have the built-in speed cut-offs been modified so the EV won't be cruising at 20 MPH or so? If we're talking Golf Carts, i've been informed that they're Governed at the Controller...

If i'm wrong about that(or the refurbishers have modded it out)...well, i'll take a look. I'm still in research mode so i've got some time to wait and see.


----------



## Harold in CR (Sep 8, 2008)

I know nothing about the company I linked to. I have seen a couple guys looking for used controllers, or, less expensive options, and I am looking also. There seems to be an ebay discount of 15% on Buy-it-now sales, also ??? Buyer beware is always something to consider. 

I was in a hurry the day I posted this, and since, our phone has been bad,= no internet, on occasion.


----------



## order99 (Sep 8, 2008)

I feel your pain-I was on dial-up for years until a decent Cable service made its way to the Boonies...

I'm still on a steep EV learning curve myself (ie, no previous experience) but from what I read on the Forums i've learned two important facts:

1) Your Controller WILL go kaboom eventually (especially if it's your first EV, there's some crucial adjustment that's not in the manual or you reside in Hill country)
2) When it happens, a warrantee from a reputable company is essential.

There are some folk here who build their own controllers from scratch-i'm not one of them, so i'll be ordering mine from a company with a good rep. If you find this outfit on Ebay again though, they might be willing to hand you some answers on guarantees and tech specs. Heck, if they're REALLY cheap you might want to grab one anyway for a small project (Bicycle, old Scooter etc)-it's what I intend to do, get my practice in on something I can afford to lose...


----------



## Harold in CR (Sep 8, 2008)

Site name is http://evdrives.com


----------

